# Tongue recipes



## Badgertooth (Apr 10, 2017)

I'd like to try some new recipes as my dad's recipe is probably on of my favourite meals. Let's hear what ya got. 

My old man's recipe:

Get a pickled tongue of a weight to suit your needs
Place in cold water with chopped onions, juniper berries, celery stalks, carrots and bay leaves.
Boil until soft when pierced with a fork
Remove, retain liquor and run cold water over tongue
Peel tongue and put aside
Mash up vegetables in liquor with a stick blender or through a sieve
Scoop some liquor into another pot and simmer and reduce. Add mustard, salt, pepper, raisins and something sweetly piquant like Mrs Ball's chutney (lightly curried pickle/jam hybrid made with peaches). This is where your palate comes in.
Slice tongue thinly and warm up in prepared sauce and serve with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Wdestate (Apr 10, 2017)

one of my favorites!

brine the tongue in whatever brine you want (this is a pastrami recipe so i opt for cure salt here as well but optional)
simmer in a poaching liquid (yours sounds pretty tasty) if you have an oven that goes really low you can put in a pan with liquid and place in a 175F oven for aprox 9 hours or tender. Chill
pastrami spice (coriander, black pepper you could add other things if u wanted) i do a hard smoke for about 1 hour after i crust it

Bam delicous tongue pastrami


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 10, 2017)

Wdestate said:


> one of my favorites!
> 
> brine the tongue in whatever brine you want (this is a pastrami recipe so i opt for cure salt here as well but optional)
> simmer in a poaching liquid (yours sounds pretty tasty) if you have an oven that goes really low you can put in a pan with liquid and place in a 175F oven for aprox 9 hours or tender. Chill
> ...



That sounds amazing


----------



## Wdestate (Apr 10, 2017)

i also forgot to mention obviously during the hard smoke control the temp, lotsa wasted time at 175F if you then blast it with extreme heat, 225f and lower during the smoke.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 10, 2017)

Otto sounds very old world but in a good way. Have ever tried pressure cooking the tongue? Would seem like and ideal application for it?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 10, 2017)

i gently boil mine with some aromatics and salt..until is mostly cooked. then pull out that thing and peel off the "rind". it's an odd task.

then i slice it up and do it in a braise. tomato based with herbage. and jalapeno. served over rice. 

i'm collecting deer tongue right now. those things dont go down easy..i only have two  i'm doing them mexican taco style.


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 10, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Otto sounds very old world but in a good way. Have ever tried pressure cooking the tongue? Would seem like and ideal application for it?



Thanks Dennis. Unfortunately I don't own one, but I can see how it would be perfect for an unpickled tongue. I think part of the appeal of a slow boil for a pickled tongue is salt removal. 

Do you or anyone know what the Japanese do in preparation of grilling it sliced on the yakitori? Is there any precooking?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 10, 2017)

I'll admit. I haven't cooked tongue yet. I think I would pickle it myself. Then sous vide 140 24hrs. Fully chill. Put in the back of your refrigerator up to 48 months. Open peel and enjoy in any application.


----------



## Sleep (Apr 10, 2017)

I cooked a corned tongue sous vide last month for my Dad. He used to eat them a lot as a kid. Put in a pot of cold water then brought up to the simmer to draw out salt. Then into a bag with Star anise, cloves, cinnamon, orange zest, peppercorns, brown sugar, and cider vinegar. 75C all day. Was ok. Tasty and really tender but it still just corned beef. Meh. I think I'd prefer braised fresh tongue.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 10, 2017)

Cure takes time. Give it a few seasons and tell me what you think.


----------



## v647c (Apr 12, 2017)

Have you tried smoking it after poaching? Did one with some fried buckwheat , dehydrated whey and some watercress puree. It was awesome. Sadly not my creation.


----------



## GRoc (Apr 12, 2017)

Fresh beef tongue, not pickled, 1 liter of Chimay, or any brand of trippel/quadruple ale (9-10% alcohol, sweet finish), 1 large onion, salt and peper.
Simmer for 2 hours or cook on high in a pressure cooker for 45 mins.
Chill, peel, slice thin. I usually thicken the broth with some corn starch or blonde roux and add whole grain mustard to it.

I do not have a smoker, but adding a teaspoon of liquid smoke into the beer gave pretty good results in terms of flavor.

I have tried teriyaki, korean bbq, garam masala types of braising liquids that gave ok results but the beer version is my favorite to date.

My future plans include Pinot Noir, rosemary and sage as braising liquid...


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 13, 2017)

All of these sound awesome guys.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 13, 2017)

this is a cool forum. most other's would result in some "food is gross" derail...

not much food shaming here..kudos.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 13, 2017)

Boom, When I hear food shaming, I say "Human beings have eaten every part, of every animal, that has ever existed."


----------



## rami_m (Apr 13, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Boom, When I hear food shaming, I say "Human beings have eaten every part, of every animal, that has ever existed."



And they liked it.


----------



## goatgolfer (Apr 13, 2017)

Implied is beef tongue. I hoped the venison tongue would have played out more. In Detroit metro we get cured lamb's tongues (fresh) at Lebanese restaurants but only on "certain" days as the supply is not consistent for fresh. A vinegar dressing on romaine and fresh sliced onions and the lamb tongues shine. The tongues are cured and then grilled on a plancha for the effect. A bit of sumac helps too. In Michigan this is a specialty but not easy to get. Beirut Palace (most of them) have them.

Perhaps we can discuss different animal tongues (Beef, lamb, venison, pork)


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 20, 2017)

well DEER TONGUE!!

i braised a deer tongue last night. tonight, i'll cube it up, pan fry it a bit to warm it and do mexican tacos! a deer tongue is pretty tiny and it wont be much of meal. more of an Amuse-Bouche


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 21, 2017)

i am pissed i abandoned all the deer tongue before. it is great!!


----------



## Droahrig3 (May 13, 2017)

Any tongue should be confited right?Brine or season liberally, blacken with torch, & confit that shiz..


----------



## TheNewMexican (May 13, 2017)

Beef tongue gently simmered for a few hours with a little salt, then peeled and chopped is awesome in homemade tacos. A little pico de gallo or tomatillo salsa, cheese and lettuce to garnish makes for a great meal!


----------



## Nomsdotcom (May 22, 2017)

Just had ox tongue with Massaman curry here in thailand the other day. It was pretty damn good. I can't speak to the methods of cookery, though it tasted like a slow braise. Spices and depth of flavor in the curry really complemented it well. A very old recipe from what I gathered. Sorry I can't give more specifics


----------



## Jacob_x (May 22, 2017)

getting some cod's tongues in this week hopefully, not sure what we'll do with them yet...


----------



## Badgertooth (May 22, 2017)

Jacob_x said:


> getting some cod's tongues in this week hopefully, not sure what we'll do with them yet...



Make a necklace


----------

